# Helical Gear Plans in PDF format



## cfellows (Sep 21, 2010)

I uploaded the plans for my Helical Gear cutting attachment in PDF format for those who are interested.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item294

Chuck


----------



## lathe nut (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks very much, Lathe Nut


----------



## GOOFY063 (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks Chuck Thm:


----------



## c5racer (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Chuck! 

I missed the meeting last night but I wondered if I could come over for a demo?

Bruce


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks from me also chuck! :bow: Thm:


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Chuck,
Between you and Marv I was contemplating making helicals for my transmission but there were just too many gears to make. I opted for spurs.
George


----------



## Lsystems (Aug 27, 2018)

cfellows said:


> I uploaded the plans for my Helical Gear cutting attachment in PDF format for those who are interested.
> 
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item294
> 
> Chuck


I can’t find the PDF ... any chance you could send it to me?


----------



## Lsystems (Aug 27, 2018)

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Mechanicboy (Aug 28, 2018)

Here is the attachment to download..  https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/helical-gear-cutting-attachment.29086/


----------



## lohring (Nov 9, 2018)

Here is a video of how it works.


Lohring Miller


----------

